# ALL ASPECTS OF Training Help Please



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello All, 

I just have a few questions left re Arthur and I was wondering if you experts could clarify for me! 

Firstly, he was doing fine with pad training and then I started him outside (we have a small isolted garden) and the vet said it was fine as well. Now however, he wont pee on his pads anymore? He either holds in it for as long as possible and when he cant take it anymore he just goes anywhere! WHy is this hapening  

Secondly, he chews on about everything except his toys. He has 2 ropes, a ball, a little rubbery chewy fake bone, a little round plush mouse AND a kong. He takes to NONE of them but will chew anything else under the sun such as branches, leaves, wire, toilet paper rolls :smilie_tischkante:

Thirdly, the biting has got to stop. he doesnt bite hard (no bleeding etc) but his teeth are getting sharp so it does hurt a bit. 

Finally, he has begun PUSHING his pen to the side and when I open the door when i return home and pen is in some distorted shape. 

PLEASE HELP rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Arthur is a tiny puppy and these things are just normal puppy stage things. He will chew on anything and everything...including fingers. He will be teething for quite some time and that's just part of the growing process. He's just mouthing ~ not biting and it's really nothing to be concerned about. Gentle offer another chew option (other than your fingers) and that may help to reduce it, but it will stop in time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like .Arthur is a normal puppy!!! (and a pistol!!!Lol) Offer a chew toy, instead of fingers, I'm going through this with Dewey right now. I had to do a reinforcement on my X Pen because Dewey was pushing so hard on it, and my other fluffs were pushing from the outside!! All of this will pass, as he gets older, and believe it or not, it goes by very quickly!!!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The potty training in the house and outside may have been too soon and is confusing him. I would choose one or the other until he is a little bigger. Reinforce the x pen with something so he can't move it around during the day. Make sure to put treats or peanut butter in the Kong so he want to chew on it and definitely offer him this when he is biting your fingers. You may also want to yelp when he bites your fingers just as his litter mates would do. All in all he is being a puppy!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello  

I have tried the whole "offer him something else" but he will again play with it for a while and then just bite me again. I have tried yelping too but I suspect he thinks it's funny. 

I think youre also right regarding the inside and outside but I think I will stick to out and get someone to bring him out now that granny has been conned into loving him hehehe. Its odd for me when he pees on the pads because we have a small house and the smell can add up  

However, thanks again everybody you don't know how much this forum has helped me


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

How old is he? Tucker was a raging ball of fluff with razors for teeth and needles for claws for at least a month after we brought him home. He was like a mini tornado when you sat down on the floor for playtime, just came barreling towards you with no fear and goodness forbid something got in his way-it wasn't pretty, full on, play attack mode. We would cringe at play time. 

One day, something must have clicked, because he just started being more gentle and started having a personality. We have since grown to love him very much  He doesn't often get too rough anymore but if he does, I just get up and walk away. He gets the hint.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

oh yes, arthur has these times which we call "spaz mode" where he just barrels through everything and bites ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING he can get his paws on and growls at them too. i feel that during these times he tends to bite harder when i try take things away. when he goes through this we normally just let him play in our patio and we watch him as its safer than him being indoors and chewing through a computer wire or something. he snaps out of this pretty quickly... but hopefulyl he will be like Tucker !!!


----------

